# Pit Barrel Cooker Question



## smokey tex (Sep 19, 2016)

Good morning,

I have been considering purchasing the Pit Barrel Cooker.  One question though.  Some of the comments have stated that this is not a true smoker and that the manufacturer suggests cooking without wood.  I really like a good Texas smokey BBQ flavor.  Can you get this flavor with the PBC?  If not, I will probably look at other options.  Thanks in advance for any input.  

Alan


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 19, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have been considering purchasing the Pit Barrel Cooker.  One question though.  Some of the comments have stated that this is not a true smoker and that the manufacturer suggests cooking without wood.  I really like a good Texas smokey BBQ flavor.  Can you get this flavor with the PBC?  If not, I will probably look at other options.  Thanks in advance for any input.
> 
> Alan


Alan, a PBC is also referred to as a UDS for those that actually build one themselves.  I have one and I absolutely love it.  I use solid wood chunks mixed in with lump charcoal as my heat source and smoke source.  You shouldn't have any issues using wood with the PBC.  I love this smoker method because it uses the minion method so it will slowly burn down over time and you don't have to keep adding charcoal and wood to the process, just get the temp under control and let the smoker do its job.  Getting the temp to maintain consistency can be a bit of a problem especially when it is windy but with enough practice you'll figure it out.


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 19, 2016)

Also making your own would be significantly cheaper than buying one.  Below is a link that I referenced when I was building mine.  I made some modifications and added a table on the side of mine plus I used an old Weber grill lid as my lid instead of using the one that came with my barrel.  I bought the used Weber grill for $15 on Craigslist.  If I were to build another UDS, I would put 2 tables on it, wheels, and a second rack on it along with a hook to hold my lid so I didn't have to set it on the ground.  Just my 2 cents.  Also if you go the route of making your own, make sure your barrel is food grade, make sure it did not hold any chemicals prior to you using it.  I was able to find one that held coconut oil before I used it.  I included a link to that site as well since I'm not sure where you're at.

https://www.fix.com/blog/building-an-ugly-drum-smoker/

http://barrelcountry.com/index.html


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 19, 2016)

Alan, I think this is the cooker I was trying to remember yesterday, but I don't recall the price being that high, so I must have found it on a distributors site (possibly)...seems like what I was looking at was in the $180-$200 range, or less. I searched and found the PBC site and read up on the specs and configuration, total package included, etc. Sadly, I'm not too impressed with what they're offering, especially considering the materials used for construction...it's just a painted carbon steel barrel with customized modifications that many who have built a ugly drum smoker could do, if they wanted to. I think the homemade UDS is far more efficient and offers longer burn times between refueling. Also, the accessories they offer seem very expensive.

Regarding claims of the PBC not being a true smoker and not recommended for use with wood, well, I don't understand why you could not add smoke wood chunks in the coal ring just like with any other vertical charcoal smoker...not gonna hurt a thing. They may have caused some confusion with potential buyers and meant to state that it was not intended to be a stick-burner, but to state it is not a smoker would be a negative sale point and likely is totally unwarranted.

For what it's worth, the price they are asking for the PBC will buy you a 18.5" WSM, which is 1" diameter larger cooking grate, and, you have 2 grates instead of one. The WSM, as with all Weber charcoal kettles and bullet smokers, is a porcelain enameled steel construction...the are literally built to last a lifetime with reasonable care, and they carry their value through years of use. If stainless cooking grates become a requirement in the future, you can acquire them in the standard WSM-18/22 grate sizes through at least one vendor online, and prices aren't that bad. I've not seen stainless grates in a 17.5" (PBC) size

I'm a WSM-18 owner/user of just short of one year, with 6 years of ownership/use of several Weber kettle grills. My WSM has the silicone grommet for pit/meat temp probe cables. I strongly recommend that you consider the WSM line if you are considering a vertical smoker. The price may seem high to some, although you are looking at the same price for a smaller rig with lower quality construction. The WSM has given a shallow and relatively short learning curve, and I've done very little for mods after the first month or less of use. They will give longer burns before refueling, and give fairly steady temp control without intervention, barring severe weather changes. If the reason for you interest in the PBC is only based on the meat hooks and hanging bar, you can do simple mods and buy the hooks to hang on the cooking grate of the WSM. The WSM has a water pan which allows true indirect cooking, and you can choose what to put in it...I run dry with a foil liner, or with several pounds of washed pea-gravel as a thermal mass and foil liner over the gravel. The PBC does not offer this option, therefore, I fail to see where their claims of indirect cooking are justified.

On the PBC product page, about/advantage tabs, there are numerous untruths stated about the bullet smokers (they show a distinct trademark lid handle of a WSM) as well as their PBC, next to it. Example: searing rib eyes (easy)...hmm, who wants to reach arm's-length down into a hot barrel to tend a food on a grill grate sitting right over  a hot bed of coals? Not me. Another part states temp control with a bullet is difficult...they obviously haven't the used a WSM or they'd know better. I could go on and on, picking this site's info apart and shredding it...you and I both have better things to do with our time, though. I see a lot of unfounded hype on their product and unfounded bashing of competitor's products...seeing that alone makes me shy away from the company altogether Dishonest advertisements don't sell anything to me, but that's JMHO. All other things being equal (I know, they are not), I would have to weigh who I'd trust as the final deal-breaker...Weber would come out on top without hesitation.

MSRP prices are $299 for WSM-18 and $399 for the WSM-22, which is a beast. The WSM-14 @ $199 I'm sure is not an option for you, unless as a back-up smoker for potatoes or veggies, etc, if you decided to start down that path...otherwise, yes, it's pretty small.

Hope this helps. I'm not trying to sell you on WSM, just informing you of my opinions and distinctions between the PBC and WSM. I only know what I've read about the PBC from their own site...and that info speaks volumes.

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

For store bought I'd also recommend the WSM over the PBC. I have the 18.5", and the 14.5". I also have 4 home built mini-WSM's. I also have a home built UDS. Since I purchased the 18 WSM I haven't used the UDS. Not sure why I just haven't. Probably because I really don't do large smokes as often as I used too. I can get everything done in the WSM's. I mostly use the mini's or the 14". I can cook everything I need for my family of 4 in those, and they are super efficient. The UDS does he more fuel .


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 19, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> Alan, a PBC is also referred to as a UDS for those that actually build one themselves.  I have one and I absolutely love it.  I use solid wood chunks mixed in with lump charcoal as my heat source and smoke source.  You shouldn't have any issues using wood with the PBC.  I love this smoker method because it uses the minion method so it will slowly burn down over time and you don't have to keep adding charcoal and wood to the process, just get the temp under control and let the smoker do its job.  Getting the temp to maintain consistency can be a bit of a problem especially when it is windy but with enough practice you'll figure it out.


Thanks Bob.  That helps.  By chance, have you done a brisket on one of these?  I generally cook at 200-225 and I understand that these run a bit hotter.  Just wondering how well the fat renders at a higher temp.  Sounds like a nice unit that is really easy to use.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 19, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> Also making your own would be significantly cheaper than buying one.  Below is a link that I referenced when I was building mine.  I made some modifications and added a table on the side of mine plus I used an old Weber grill lid as my lid instead of using the one that came with my barrel.  I bought the used Weber grill for $15 on Craigslist.  If I were to build another UDS, I would put 2 tables on it, wheels, and a second rack on it along with a hook to hold my lid so I didn't have to set it on the ground.  Just my 2 cents.  Also if you go the route of making your own, make sure your barrel is food grade, make sure it did not hold any chemicals prior to you using it.  I was able to find one that held coconut oil before I used it.  I included a link to that site as well since I'm not sure where you're at.
> 
> https://www.fix.com/blog/building-an-ugly-drum-smoker/
> 
> http://barrelcountry.com/index.html


Good point.  Thanks for the links.  I'm in Fort Worth, TX.  Checking around, I found a place with new 55 gallon food grade steel drums for $35.  Close enough that I could pick it up my self.  I'll definitely take this into consideration.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 19, 2016)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Alan, I think this is the cooker I was trying to remember yesterday, but I don't recall the price being that high, so I must have found it on a distributors site (possibly)...seems like what I was looking at was in the $180-$200 range, or less. I searched and found the PBC site and read up on the specs and configuration, total package included, etc. Sadly, I'm not too impressed with what they're offering, especially considering the materials used for construction...it's just a painted carbon steel barrel with customized modifications that many who have built a ugly drum smoker could do, if they wanted to. I think the homemade UDS is far more efficient and offers longer burn times between refueling. Also, the accessories they offer seem very expensive.
> 
> Regarding claims of the PBC not being a true smoker and not recommended for use with wood, well, I don't understand why you could not add smoke wood chunks in the coal ring just like with any other vertical charcoal smoker...not gonna hurt a thing. They may have caused some confusion with potential buyers and meant to state that it was not intended to be a stick-burner, but to state it is not a smoker would be a negative sale point and likely is totally unwarranted.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Eric.  I've run across the WSM smokers from time to time, but never really gave them serious thought.  Of course, I've only been looking at switching to charcoal for a short time.  The reviews on these things are extremely high, with very few negatives.  I'm not dead set on hanging meat per se, it's just the extra capacity that this would allow.  It sounds like hanging in the 22 version might allow for 3 briskets. Thanks for the input.  Not something I was previously considering, but I will certainly look into this as a possibility.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 19, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> For store bought I'd also recommend the WSM over the PBC. I have the 18.5", and the 14.5". I also have 4 home built mini-WSM's. I also have a home built UDS. Since I purchased the 18 WSM I haven't used the UDS. Not sure why I just haven't. Probably because I really don't do large smokes as often as I used too. I can get everything done in the WSM's. I mostly use the mini's or the 14". I can cook everything I need for my family of 4 in those, and they are super efficient. The UDS does he more fuel .


Thanks for your input.  It's helpful to know that the WSM is more fuel efficient.  It sounds like a solid unit from the reviews I have read.  Thanks again!


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 19, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, a PBC is also referred to as a UDS for those that actually build one themselves.  I have one and I absolutely love it.  I use solid wood chunks mixed in with lump charcoal as my heat source and smoke source.  You shouldn't have any issues using wood with the PBC.  I love this smoker method because it uses the minion method so it will slowly burn down over time and you don't have to keep adding charcoal and wood to the process, just get the temp under control and let the smoker do its job.  Getting the temp to maintain consistency can be a bit of a problem especially when it is windy but with enough practice you'll figure it out.
> ...


It's a pretty easy plan and I think overall I ended up spending around $130 and that included my shipment for my barrel and the cost of the Weber grill from Craigslist, plus I can say I built it myself.  As far as temperature goes, once you figure out how to handle the smoker and the temp you should have no problem smoking at 200-225.  I actually smoke around 200-225 for my longer smokes then get it up to 250-275 for some shorter smokes.  I've done numerous briskets, pork butts, ribs, you name it.  The only times were I have had issues is when I made mistakes myself, it was not an issue with the smoker.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 19, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> Also making your own would be significantly cheaper than buying one.  Below is a link that I referenced when I was building mine.  I made some modifications and added a table on the side of mine plus I used an old Weber grill lid as my lid instead of using the one that came with my barrel.  I bought the used Weber grill for $15 on Craigslist.  If I were to build another UDS, I would put 2 tables on it, wheels, and a second rack on it along with a hook to hold my lid so I didn't have to set it on the ground.  Just my 2 cents.  Also if you go the route of making your own, make sure your barrel is food grade, make sure it did not hold any chemicals prior to you using it.  I was able to find one that held coconut oil before I used it.  I included a link to that site as well since I'm not sure where you're at.
> 
> https://www.fix.com/blog/building-an-ugly-drum-smoker/
> 
> http://barrelcountry.com/index.html


Looking at the DIY website link, he mentions burning off the original paint from the drum.  If you buy a new food grade steel drum with no liner, is this necessary?


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 19, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > Also making your own would be significantly cheaper than buying one.  Below is a link that I referenced when I was building mine.  I made some modifications and added a table on the side of mine plus I used an old Weber grill lid as my lid instead of using the one that came with my barrel.  I bought the used Weber grill for $15 on Craigslist.  If I were to build another UDS, I would put 2 tables on it, wheels, and a second rack on it along with a hook to hold my lid so I didn't have to set it on the ground.  Just my 2 cents.  Also if you go the route of making your own, make sure your barrel is food grade, make sure it did not hold any chemicals prior to you using it.  I was able to find one that held coconut oil before I used it.  I included a link to that site as well since I'm not sure where you're at.
> ...



I wouldn't think you would need to then. However, from what I understand all barrels come with a rust inhibitor on the inside even if they state they don't have a liner. I would recommend asking about that first and also let the seller know what you are using it for. I burned the exterior paint off my and mine didn't have a liner. I did notice when it started heating up that a layer of something was burning off the inside. I'm assuming this was the rust inhibitor. It burned off incredibly easily though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2016)

If the outside of the drum is painted yes you will need to. The paint on the exterior isn't high temp.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 20, 2016)

You've got me curious about the prospect of making my own UDS.  I don't know if parts are costing more here in Fort Worth or if I'm not looking in the right place.  So far, I'm really having trouble keeping the cost under $200.  So far, using the link that was provided, I'm around $220 and there are still two items I haven't yet priced.  A friend who works for Fastenal is also checking to see how he can do on pricing.  I can see how customizing these things can really drive up the price.


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 20, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> You've got me curious about the prospect of making my own UDS.  I don't know if parts are costing more here in Fort Worth or if I'm not looking in the right place.  So far, I'm really having trouble keeping the cost under $200.  So far, using the link that was provided, I'm around $220 and there are still two items I haven't yet priced.  A friend who works for Fastenal is also checking to see how he can do on pricing.  I can see how customizing these things can really drive up the price.



I'm curious as to what is driving your cost up. Mind sending me a list of parts with prices? Maybe I can help. If you take a look profile I have a picture of my UDS and like I said before, I got mine built for around $140.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 20, 2016)

I am late to the party but I have a Pit Barrel Cooker and I absolutely love it.  Yes, it is a glorified commercial UDS, yes it costs more than it would cost to make something similar and larger, yes it is made a certain way which leaves little room for mods.  But and a big but...It consistently turns out great food every time, the hanging provides plenty of cooking space, pretty easy to clean (just put an old pizza pan under the charcoal basket), and it gives you deliciously smokey food without constantly monitoring temps.  I own a WSM 18 as well and love that for some of the same reasons. I guess my point in saying all this is that if you want a reliable, well made UDS, that turns out great food and you either don't have the skills (like me) or don't want to spend the time building your own, it will be worth every penny.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 20, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> I'm curious as to what is driving your cost up. Mind sending me a list of parts with prices? Maybe I can help. If you take a look profile I have a picture of my UDS and like I said before, I got mine built for around $140.


I just sent you a PM with the breakdown.  I think I added something incorrectly at first.  It's closer to $170 now, and this includes casters.  So this it probably closer to where it should be.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

Had I not sand blasted and powder coated my UDS, or made the adjustable shelf system I would have been under $100 for the UDS.

Drum (2) for $25 - $12.50

(3) gate valves (not ball valves) $5 ea. - $15

(3) black pipe nipples $2 ea - $6

(3) shelf rails  $8 ea - $24

(1) cooking grate - $15

misc nuts and bolts - $15

$87.50

charcoal basket

nuts an bolts for legs - $5

pizza pan for ash catcher - $10

Expanded metal - $20

$35

Total $122.50

Drum sand blast inside and out $25

Powder coat exterior $50

Total $75

Total UDS $197.50


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 20, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I am late to the party but I have a Pit Barrel Cooker and I absolutely love it.  Yes, it is a glorified commercial UDS, yes it costs more than it would cost to make something similar and larger, yes it is made a certain way which leaves little room for mods.  But and a big but...It consistently turns out great food every time, the hanging provides plenty of cooking space, pretty easy to clean (just put an old pizza pan under the charcoal basket), and it gives you deliciously smokey food without constantly monitoring temps.  I own a WSM 18 as well and love that for some of the same reasons. I guess my point in saying all this is that if you want a reliable, well made UDS, that turns out great food and you either don't have the skills (like me) or don't want to spend the time building your own, it will be worth every penny.


The party hasn't been going on very long, so no problem at all!  It's really hard to find any negative reviews on the PBC or WSM. People really seem happy with both of these.  Thanks for sharing your input on this.   The pizza pan idea is a great one.

At this point, I'm leaning more toward making one.  Saturdays are mostly free, so thought it would be fun to try to put something like this together.  Also, I told our 9 year old son about this and he think's it's the coolest idea he's ever heard.  I asked if he would help me out with it and he gave a very enthusiastic "yes".  So I'm going for some kind of father/son project.  I figured he could screw some things in after I drill the holes, help me light the fire to burn it in, etc.  Thanks again for your input!


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Had I not sand blasted and powder coated my UDS, or made the adjustable shelf system I would have been under $100 for the UDS.
> 
> Drum (2) for $25 - $12.50
> 
> ...


Thanks for the parts list.  This helps.  Yeah, I supposed that gate valves would work just as well for this application.  I like the adjustable shelf idea.  Did you buy some kind of brackets to go with the shelf rails?


----------



## radioguy (Sep 21, 2016)

If you do go the UDS route, try to avoid some "food safe" drums.  Some of those have a Plastic coating inside that is pain to get removed. You have to burn, scrape, maybe burn again.

RG


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 21, 2016)

RadioGuy said:


> If you do go the UDS route, try to avoid some "food safe" drums. Some of those have a Plastic coating inside that is pain to get removed. You have to burn, scrape, maybe burn again.
> 
> RG


I mentioned "food safe" in my previous statement so that he wasn't using just any used barrel that could have held some sort of chemical previously. As long as he is buying brand new, and it sounds like he is, then this shouldn't be a problem and you can get them specifically without the liner. 

I will mention something about the burning process.  I have found that it is easier to burn the outside with a propane weed burner which it turn will burn off the inside.  I have a weed burner and they can be a little bit expensive but if you know anyone that already has one, then I would highly suggest borrowing it.  If you don't know what a weed burner is, I included a link to the one I have.

http://flameengineering.com/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 21, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> Thanks for the parts list.  This helps.  Yeah, I supposed that gate valves would work just as well for this application.  I like the adjustable shelf idea.  Did you buy some kind of brackets to go with the shelf rails?


Yes the gate valves work great. I got the idea for using the shelf brackets from a post here. The original poster used the supports that come with them, but he cut them to be only a few inches long. I wanted a bit more control so I cut a notch into the brackets. Then I welded 2 rods 90° to each to the bottom of grate. My grate then twists into the notches for support. Allows me to adjust my grate in 1" increments up or down from top to the top of the charcoal basket.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 21, 2016)

I am not a fan of hanging meat....even ribs you would thing would be uneven cooking because the bottom would be closer to the heat source. not to mention dropping in wood and coal chunks between the meat is not for me either for method. But my friend has one and flavor is just as good as an offset smoker.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 21, 2016)

Have any of you been able to find a domed lid for your UDS?


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 21, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> Have any of you been able to find a domed lid for your UDS?


I used the lid from a Weber 22" charcoal grill. Fits nearly perfect on a 55 gallon drum. I bought one from Craigslist for $20. I used the charcoal grate from it too for my charcoal basket.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Had I not sand blasted and powder coated my UDS, or made the adjustable shelf system I would have been under $100 for the UDS.
> 
> Drum (2) for $25 - $12.50
> 
> ...


What size black pipe nipples did you use?  I'm guessing it wouldn't have to be very long at all.  Maybe the 1 1/2"?


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 21, 2016)

@Case:

Is that pricing for blasting and powder coating regular commercial rates where you are or did you cut a good deal?  

I haven't found anyone here in central TX (about 120 mi. S of Smokey Tex) who offers prices that low.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 21, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> What size black pipe nipples did you use?  I'm guessing it wouldn't have to be very long at all.  Maybe the 1 1/2"?



I did use the 1 1/2" nipples. If I had to do it again I'd go with 2". The handles on my valves make it a bit of a knuckle rub. The other option would be to use a irrigation shot off rod, then you wouldn't have to bend over!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 21, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> @Case:
> 
> Is that pricing for blasting and powder coating regular commercial rates where you are or did you cut a good deal?
> 
> I haven't found anyone here in central TX (about 120 mi. S of Smokey Tex) who offers prices that low.



Yep that's the normal price here for small projects.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep that's the normal price here for small projects.



Just to be sure I understand you correctly, you paid $25 to have a 55 gal drum sand blasted inside and out; and $50 to have the outside of said drum - including lid - powder coated?

I've been quoted amounts more than twice that here.  Of course, I live in fairly small city that might not have enough competition in this line of business, too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> Just to be sure I understand you correctly, you paid $25 to have a 55 gal drum sand blasted inside and out; and $50 to have the outside of said drum - including lid - powder coated?
> 
> I've been quoted amounts more than twice that here.  Of course, I live in fairly small city that might not have enough competition in this line of business, too.



$25 to blast, inside and out, including lid. $50 to powder coat exterior of drum and lid. 

I live in a town of 80,000 and we have 3 powder coat shops. 

All prices about the same at the three shops. Larger stuff costs more. I had them blast my discada and it was $35. Small welded art I do usually is $25-40 depending on what it is for blasting. Powder coating ranges from &25-100.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, Case!


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> $25 to blast, inside and out, including lid. $50 to powder coat exterior of drum and lid.
> 
> I live in a town of 80,000 and we have 3 powder coat shops.
> 
> All prices about the same at the three shops. Larger stuff costs more. I had them blast my discada and it was $35. Small welded art I do usually is $25-40 depending on what it is for blasting. Powder coating ranges from &25-100.


Things must be really expensive in the Dallas / Fort Worth area.  I started checking around and was quoted $200 to remove the exterior paint from the drum.  That's crazy, especially for a project that is supposed to save money.  So I picked up a weed burner for $19 at Freight Harbor and started doing it myself.  This thing is insanely hot at around 3,000 degrees.  But it works!  One time around the drum and the paint is mostly gone.  I think one more time plus some light sanding should take care of it.  Hopefully none of the neighbors will call the fire department.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 22, 2016)

What kind of nuts, bolts, washers, etc. are you using?  Stainless steel sounds like the best, but it get's pretty expensive.  I have heard that zinc coated is not great, but would it really make a difference when you are mostly cooking under 300 degrees?


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 22, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> What kind of nuts, bolts, washers, etc. are you using?  Stainless steel sounds like the best, but it get's pretty expensive.  I have heard that zinc coated is not great, but would it really make a difference when you are mostly cooking under 300 degrees?


I used stainless steel for all.  I would NOT recommend using zinc coated.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Sep 22, 2016)

I burned mine off with a harbor freight weed burner, was like $15 with a coupon. I also went 3/4" on my inlets, too small, only get about 275 wide open. One of these days I'll fix that but like Case said earlier, since I built my mini I don't use the UDS near as much.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 24, 2016)

After 2 serious burns, washing, and 4 hours of using an angle grinder, my drum is finally free of paint.  That's a lot of work, but it should get more fun from here as it comes together.


----------



## timberjet (Sep 24, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> I mentioned "food safe" in my previous statement so that he wasn't using just any used barrel that could have held some sort of chemical previously. As long as he is buying brand new, and it sounds like he is, then this shouldn't be a problem and you can get them specifically without the liner.
> 
> I will mention something about the burning process.  I have found that it is easier to burn the outside with a propane weed burner which it turn will burn off the inside.  I have a weed burner and they can be a little bit expensive but if you know anyone that already has one, then I would highly suggest borrowing it.  If you don't know what a weed burner is, I included a link to the one I have.
> 
> http://flameengineering.com/


you don't need new drums or food safe drums that is what the burn out is for as well as removing the paint. once burnt out and seasoned it matters not what was in the barrel. I have 2 and they were both petroleum barrels. Perfectly safe.


----------



## timberjet (Sep 24, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> I used stainless steel for all.  I would NOT recommend using zinc coated.


Cooking temperatures are not high enough for zinc coated hardware to off gas. If you are really worried about it do your final burn out with the bolts installed. That will take care of it. Stainless is expensive.


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 24, 2016)

timberjet said:


> BurgerBob said:
> 
> 
> > I used stainless steel for all.  I would NOT recommend using zinc coated.
> ...



Why risk it over a couple of bucks?


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 24, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> After 2 serious burns, washing, and 4 hours of using an angle grinder, my drum is finally free of paint.  That's a lot of work, but it should get more fun from here as it comes together.



Good luck with the rest of the project, we will want pictures!


----------



## timberjet (Sep 24, 2016)

Both my barrels will not fit with a weber lid, I did hear some do so you might measure if you try going this route. I just use the original lid and it works fine. One of these days I am going to weld a sleeve in so I can use a dome lid though.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 24, 2016)

timberjet said:


> you don't need new drums or food safe drums that is what the burn out is for as well as removing the paint. once burnt out and seasoned it matters not what was in the barrel. I have 2 and they were both petroleum barrels. Perfectly safe.


I was able to pick up a weed burner for around $20.  Probably not the best one out there, but it works.  These things are insane!!!  After giving our 9 year old son a demonstration, he stood there stunned and said "woah...that was awesome."


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 24, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> Good luck with the rest of the project, we will want pictures!


For sure!


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 24, 2016)

What temperature resistant paint to y'all use?  Is 500 enough?  It seems like it would be OK unless there was a grease fire.  So maybe the next step up, which would be around 1,000 or 1,200?


----------



## burgerbob (Sep 24, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> What temperature resistant paint to y'all use?  Is 500 enough?  It seems like it would be OK unless there was a grease fire.  So maybe the next step up, which would be around 1,000 or 1,200?


This is what I used.  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Ole...30463&wl11=online&wl12=17011115&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 25, 2016)

First picture.  I painted today with high temp (2000) engine primer.  Should be picking up parts early this week.  Then drilling holes, painting, putting together, etc.  More to come...

Alan


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 28, 2016)

Along with the legs of the charcoal basket, the link suggests using lock nuts.  Are these really necessary?  I'm having trouble finding stainless steel lock nuts without nylon.  I'm thinking that nylon inside of a smoker is not such a great idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lock nuts aren't needed. Two nuts together would work or Lock washers would do the trick. I used Zinc coated. Weed burner takes care of the Zinc fast.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

This is my charcoal basket. I welded it, but it could be put together with nuts and bolts or wire tied together. Just for reference the pizza pan is 16". The diameter of the charcoal basket is 12". Stand off is 3 1/2".













26678648392_422c72b791_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 28, 2016


















26166951654_4ab398a897_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 28, 2016






Close up of the adjustable rack system.













26705153771_49d4789b05_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 28, 2016


















26166971074_06401c0c24_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 28, 2016






You can see one of the three 3/4" gate valves. I have no problems achieving pit temps above 500°f with just the three 3/4" intakes. I do not use water in the UDS and I rarely use a diffuser. Only for really long low and slow cooks do I use the diffuser. I use typically use my weed burner to get the charcoal going. I can maintain temps easily anywhere from 180°f-500°f+ I just use the fat lid and the 1" and 2" bungs in the lid as my exhaust. Both of those are wide open for the entire cook. I use the lower vents to control the pit temps.For low temp smokes (under 285°) I usually have two vents fully closed and one vent opened as needed to maintain the temp I want the pit. High temp I use all three vents opened to whatever I need to get the temps I want.


----------



## smokey tex (Sep 29, 2016)

Can you tell me what size drill bit would be sufficient to accommodate a 3/4" steel pipe nipple?  I guessed 3/4" and was clearly wrong as the air intake holes are not big enough.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

I used a "step" bit to drill the holes. This allowed my to drill the holes slightly smaller than the threaded pipe. That way I could screw the nipples into the hole and not have to use nuts to stop the nipple. The step bit that I used went up to 1 1/4".


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 3, 2016)

If all goes according to plan, my UDS should be done this week.  The lid and almost all of the pipes and elbows have been painted.  I need to drill a couple of extra holes, then should be able to paint the drum.  Getting close!


----------



## burgerbob (Oct 3, 2016)

Smokey Tex said:


> If all goes according to plan, my UDS should be done this week.  The lid and almost all of the pipes and elbows have been painted.  I need to drill a couple of extra holes, then should be able to paint the drum.  Getting close!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 3, 2016)

Can someone explain how to make a picture show up with your post?  I thought I was doing this, but it's just showing as a JPG that can be downloaded.


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 3, 2016)

BurgerBob said:


> Can't wait to see it!


Thanks!  It's been a good learning experience.  Next time, if I ever did one again, I think it would go a lot quicker.


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 4, 2016)

Here is my progress to date.  The lid handle spring should come tomorrow.  Also, the thermometer should be here Thursday.  Then, I can drill the last hole and paint the drum.  Shouldn't be much longer!













IMG_5414.JPG



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 4, 2016


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 10, 2016)

UDS Front 1.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 10, 2016


















UDS Back 1.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 10, 2016






Finally done!  Actually, the grate is on order and should be here Thursday. Then I'll just need to season it before we're ready for business.  This was a great experience.  There are things I would do differently next time and there are some imperfections that would be a problem if trying to sell this.  But functionally, everything should be great.  I'll post some pictures once I start smoking some delicious BBQ.  Thanks for your input!

Alan


----------



## burgerbob (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking good Smokey! Quite jealous of your build, a lot fancier than mine. Now we will just need pictures of the smokey deliciousness that you get out of it.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking good !  Now we need some BBQ!

RG


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 14, 2016)

Yesterday was the day for UDS seasoning as well as the inaugural smoke.  It held steady around 235 for several hours until I finally shut it down.  Kroger had chicken thighs for 69 cents a pound, so I smoked a couple of packs.  Everything turned out great.  I couldn't get the temp above about 240, but I think this was because I didn't have quite enough charcoal.  Much to learn, but two thumbs up for the experience!













UDS Seasoning 2.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


















UDS Seasoning.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


















Chicken.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## timberjet (Oct 14, 2016)

You might find getting higher temps hard to do with those intake risers. It seems most guys who use them end up taking them off or at least one. My theory is there is more friction on the intake air thus slowing down the flow. Could be wrong about that though. If you are having big chicken quarters or something and want to get crispy skin you might unscrew one of those and see if you can get more heat. Looks wonderful though and great job.


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 14, 2016)

Interesting.  You could be right.  Today, I started with more charcoal and gave it longer to heat up before dumping the hot ones into the basket.  It's been running noticeably hotter than last night.  For a while, it was 250 or higher.  Then, after I closed it down a bit, it dropped into the 230s.  I'm keeping your suggestion as a possibility, so thanks for your input.


----------



## smokey tex (Oct 14, 2016)

Some pictures from today.  The first UDS brisket turned out amazing!  Very juicy, tender, and full of flavor.  Also a pretty respectable smoke ring, which became more apparent after letting it sit for a few minutes.  Afterward, since the UDS was still hot, I smoked a few chicken breasts prior to grilling.  This was sort of a reverse sear, but with the first part done on the smoker.  No complaints at all.  The kids couldn't stop eating everything!!













UDS Brisket.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


















UDS Brisket 2.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


















UDS Smoke Ring.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


















UDS Chicken.jpg



__ smokey tex
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## timberjet (Oct 16, 2016)

That brisket looks awesome. Nice job!


----------



## steve079 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've had barrel cookers for what seems like forever.  The old style, where we just cut a square panel out of the side, to load more briquets or lump,notched out the rim for the rebar, hung our chickens, tri tips, or whatever, and let it rip.  An old steel for the fire basket, more then enough for a load of chicken or tri tips,  I did lots or whole turkeys and prime rib, by adding more fuel as needed, and borrowing the lid off my Weber kettle.

I also built a new style UDS.  Nice features the old style did not have.  Ability to regulate air, therefore temp.  A grill for those things you don't want to hang.  And, in my case, a bigger fuel basket.  I wrapped a 1 ft wide piece of expanded metal, around a propane tank, tacked it together.  Holds 20 lbs of fuel.

If you use the minion method, to start your fire, it will take a lot longer to get hot.  Use a FULL chimney of fuel, leave the barrel lid off until its GLOWING, now, you have the higher temp.

For those of you who have never cooked hanging meat just over a glowing bed of coals, you might be surprised that it doesn't burn the meat.  Not at all.  Juices start flowing, drip onto the coals, and give it an unique flavor profile.  I used nothing but briquettes for probably 30 years, then started mixing in smoke wood with the briquettes.  I started using Lump when I built the UDS, and really like how it cooks and tastes.  I noticed a taste when I used Kingsford the last few years, that I hadn't noticed before.  The lump fixed that.

If you can bend at the waist, you can do away with the gate valves and just use magnets to open or close the holes.  Works great, they don't get hot at the bottom of the barrel.

Another mod I made.  I drilled 10 holes  in the rim of the barrel, to act as my exhaust, and, to allow me to hang halved chickens or Tri tips when a crowd is in the works.

If you can drill a hole, you can build a barrel.  After building the new UDS, i liked the expanded metal basket so much, I wrapped a piece of it around the steel rim of my old barrel.  No more having to add fuel when cooking a big turkey.  I still use them both, here I was cooking chicken for our fishing clubs get together.













100_44552_zpsd97b1f03.jpg



__ steve079
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 16, 2016)

Great job, that is a nice smoke ring!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## burgerbob (Oct 17, 2016)




----------

